# Knicks Very Interested in Luke Ridnour



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

> The Bucks may move Luke Ridnour and his expiring contract before the deadline and the Knicks would be 'very interested', according to Newsday's Alan Hahn.
> 
> RealGM Note: Ridnour is making $6.5 million this season and is having arguably the best year of his career.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/64622/20100211/new_york_very_interested_in_ridnour/


I would take him over any Rubio or Law deal.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Would the Knicks give up Jordan Hill if he Bucks took back Jeffries as well?


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogg said:


> Would the Knicks give up Jordan Hill if he Bucks took back Jeffries as well?


Not if the Bucks don't give back Warrick and a center.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Punk said:


> Not if the Bucks don't give back Warrick and a center.


If the center is Fransisco Elson, and not Kurt Thomas, they'd probably do that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I see Ridnour as an upgrade over Duhon, but not by all that much...


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

Elson is out with an injury and knowing the Knicks they would want someone who really isn't old like Dan Gadzuric. But If I'm Donnie Walsh and I cannot get Dan or anyone else alongside Warrick, I would take Joe Alexander.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jeffries/Hill for Ridnour/Warrick/Alexander makes sense.


----------

